# '69 GTO suspension



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a '69 GTO clone and I wanted to make it corner a little better. A good sway bar did magic to my Buick, and I wanted to do the same to my GTO. I do not know all to much about suspension so I need sugestions on suspension brands, sway bars (diameter size would also help), and ride height.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

An 1 1/4 sway bar off of a Trans Am (or aftermarket) and a good set of front springs with a higher rating and some KYB or equivilant aftermarket shocks will work wonders. :cheers


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Hellwig has a relatively new front bar that is hollow. Just ordered one for my '68 but it hasn't arrived so I can't comment to the effectiveness. It's much lighter than the typical solid bars and I've had good luck with Hellwig bars on other vehicles. I ordered mine from Savitske Classics and Customs, but I guess you could get it elsewhere as well. I also added SPC springs front and rear and Monroe shocks. Personally, I don't like KYB shocks. I had them on my Corvette and it rode like a dumptruck. Changed to Bilsteins and it handled as well or better with MUCH better ride quality. I plan to eventually put Bilsteins on my GTO, but it will be sitting a lot the next few years so I just went with the cheaper, locally available Monroes. :cool
Jeff

EDIT: Here's a link to my current suspension project on my '68, which is stalled until mid Oct due to work commitments.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/first-big-project-68-front-suspension-disk-brake-conversion-28206/


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Have not done my 69 yet but just got done with my 65. I rebuilt the suspension with all Moog parts. Springs are just the factory replacements and Monroe Sensa Trac shocks. Changed the rear control arms to C3Fab units and added a 1" rear bar and 1 1/4 front. Car didnt have power steering so added a quick ratio box from an 87 Buick GN(2 1/2 turns lock to lock). Also went with 18" wheels with Nitto 555 tires. It still has a nice ride but will handle when needed. Its not what you would call "Pro Touring" but can hold its own with new cars.


----------

